# Entire building washes up on shore in El Salvador



## runfox (Jul 10, 2021)

A strange one, but look at this:

_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/e3w8ISnstluw/_


----------



## dreamtime (Jul 10, 2021)

Almost looks like a glitch in the matrix.


----------



## Jd755 (Jul 10, 2021)

Ten minutes on youtube & duckduckgo and we get to the crux of it.
It didn't float it was a villa on a shoreline that the sea washed away. Googles subtitle translation really is the pits however enough comes through to grasp what is going on. The sea is taking away the land.
Any Spanish speakers here could assist if they are so minded.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBQyhUZH68E_​
Seems the sea has form in this regard as there is another abandoned and half buried building a little way away right at the water line.







​The locals told him it was a tabernacle church!


----------



## luddite (Jul 15, 2021)

Islands sink and rise. It is definately weird but also clickbait. 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olo0_ZOJThI_


----------



## Methylcellulose (Sep 14, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Ten minutes on youtube & duckduckgo and we get to the crux of it.
> It didn't float it was a villa on a shoreline that the sea washed away. Googles subtitle translation really is the pits however enough comes through to grasp what is going on. The sea is taking away the land.
> Any Spanish speakers here could assist if they are so minded.
> 
> ...



A lot of people really don't grasp the dynamics of the beach.  Every 10 years or so, storms take our sand dunes to expose graffiti from the last century with the dates inscribed in the rock.


----------

